# Best Mendelssohn symphonies/overtures recording?



## severance68

I tried resurrecting an old thread on this topic, but no one responded, so I thought I would create a new one.

I'd like to acquire more of Mendelssohn's symphonic works. I'm strongly considering *Claus Peter Flor's 6-CD RCA set with the Bamberg Symphony* that includes all five symphonies, two piano concertos, several overtures and other material.



















I realize, however, that sometimes it's best to get this many works from various conductors, eras, etc. So I want to see what TC members have enjoyed.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Personally, I like Szell's recording of the 4th with the Cleveland Orchestra. The speed and precision are amazing. I think in the last movement they needed seatbelts. 

Pablo Heras-Casado has done a bang-up job on the 2nd symphony.


----------



## Pugg

I have *Abbado* any day :

Mendelssohn:
The Fair Melusine Overture, Op. 32
A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture, Op. 21
Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage, Op. 27
Overture for wind instruments 'Harmoniemusik', Op. 24
Trumpet - Overture Op. 101
Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95Hebrides Overture, Op. 26
London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## severance68

Pugg said:


> I have *Abbado* any day :
> 
> Mendelssohn:
> The Fair Melusine Overture, Op. 32
> A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture, Op. 21
> Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage, Op. 27
> Overture for wind instruments 'Harmoniemusik', Op. 24
> Trumpet - Overture Op. 101
> Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95Hebrides Overture, Op. 26
> London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


I had wondered about Abbado's versions. I see that there's an Abbado box set with these overtures and the symphonies. Is this the one you have?


----------



## Pugg

severance68 said:


> I had wondered about Abbado's versions. I see that there's an Abbado box set with these overtures and the symphonies. Is this the one you have?


They are in this box yes, I do have a however single CD on D.G.


----------



## joen_cph

I wouldn´t go for any Brilliant Classics sets as regards the symphonies and orchestral works, they are too uneven, though cheap.

Some classic recordings of the 3rd Symphony are Dohnanyi/Decca, Munch/Boston and Maag/Decca.


----------



## Pugg

​This set is also very good, only...... no overtures


----------



## Heliogabo

severance68 said:


> I had wondered about Abbado's versions. I see that there's an Abbado box set with these overtures and the symphonies. Is this the one you have?


I have this and I'm done whit it. Beautiful readings.


----------



## realdealblues

If you want a complete set of the Symphonies than get the Claudio Abbado/London box set or the Christoph Von Dohnanyi/Vienna box set. You will not find better on the whole for interpretation and sound. 

Dohnanyi is about as exciting as you can get and would probably be my first choice however he doesn't take all the repeats. If you want all the repeats than the Abbado set is the one to get. There may be better individual recordings of the symphonies from Munch, Bernstein, etc. but when looking for a complete cycle get one of those two.

Piano Concertos I would say either Perahia/Marriner, Schiff/Dutoit, Serkin/Ormandy or Thibaudet/Blomstedt. Probably in that order but all 4 are worth owning.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Pugg said:


> ​This set is also very good, only...... no overtures


Karajan's "Scottish" symphony is the best I've ever heard, but I don't like his way with the "Italian". The outer movements are too fast and the 3rd, by contrast, is way too slow.


----------



## bigshot

I prefer some spark to Mendelssohn... a bit of the dancing rhythms. Abbado doesn't have that at all. His is my least favorite Mendelssohn set. Maag


----------



## Manxfeeder

bigshot said:


> I prefer some spark to Mendelssohn... a bit of the dancing rhythms. Abbado doesn't have that at all. His is my least favorite Mendelssohn set. Maag


I agree, but I guess we're in the minority.


----------



## bigshot

I think some folks prefer the same style of presentation on everything. Abbado tends to conduct Mendelssohn as if it's an early Beethoven symphony. It's even worse with Abbado's Schubert.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> I agree, but I guess we're in the minority.


You pretty much sums it up yourself


----------



## realdealblues

bigshot said:


> I think some folks prefer the same style of presentation on everything. Abbado tends to conduct Mendelssohn as if it's an early Beethoven symphony. It's even worse with Abbado's Schubert.


Strange to hear it worded that way because I feel the exact opposite about it. I'm not much of an Abbado fan, in fact I like very little. I don't like his Beethoven or Schubert or Mahler for that matter. One of the few things he got right to me was his Brahms, his Mendelssohn and his Rossini. His Brahms is more in line with Klemperer's view point which I really like and his Mendelssohn is similar in construction to Dohnanyi. Abbado's approach to Mendelssohn sounds totally different than his Beethoven to me.


----------



## severance68

This has been quite a stimulating discussion. It looks like I'll need to YouTube some of Abbado and Maag's Mendelssohn recordings; Karajan's, as well. I've heard some of Flor's overtures and Munch's Symphonies 3 and 4.


----------



## Pugg

severance68 said:


> This has been quite a stimulating discussion. It looks like I'll need to YouTube some of Abbado and Maag's Mendelssohn recordings; Karajan's, as well. I've heard some of Flor's overtures and Munch's Symphonies 3 and 4.


I was wondering how you where going, thanks for the update :tiphat:


----------



## severance68

Listened to a few versions of the first movement of the "Italian" on Spotify-- Flor's, Maag's, Abbado's and Szell's. 

Szell's is faster than the others, and I rather preferred it. As fast as it is, the detail he gets from the Cleveland Orchestra is impressive. 

Of course this doesn't get me any closer to deciding which version of the complete symphonies/overtures. Of the other versions I heard, they seemed about even. 

The search continues


----------



## Pugg

severance68 said:


> Listened to a few versions of the first movement of the "Italian" on Spotify-- Flor's, Maag's, Abbado's and Szell's.
> 
> Szell's is faster than the others, and I rather preferred it. As fast as it is, the detail he gets from the Cleveland Orchestra is impressive.
> 
> Of course this doesn't get me any closer to deciding which version of the complete symphonies/overtures. Of the other versions I heard, they seemed about even.
> 
> The search continues


Thanks for your update, much appreciated.:tiphat:


----------



## severance68

Well, pulled the trigger on *Szell's* version of *Nos. 3 & 4, along with the Hebrides Overture*, after hearing his take on the Scottish and Fingal's Cave. I don't mind if there's some overlap as I continue the quest.


----------



## Vaneyes

Symphony 3 and/or 4, Blomstedt, Muti, Stokowski, Cantelli. Overtures, Leipzig/Masur.:tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Karajan's set of the Mendelssohn symphonies is outstanding imo. I have Abbado's second but Karajan leaves him miles behind.


----------



## Triplets

No one has mentioned Masur. I have his Dresden set. Serviceable, short on charm. I prefer Stokowski in the Italian, Bernstein in the Scottish and Fingal's Cave, and the other Symphonies don't interest me


----------



## severance68

Listening to Muti's Scottish and Italian, as well as the Ruy Blas and other overtures, with the New Philharmonia Orchestra. So far he seems to have come closest to the Szell standard -- really good articulation from the violins.


----------



## Pugg

severance68 said:


> Listening to Muti's Scottish and Italian, as well as the Ruy Blas and other overtures, with the New Philharmonia Orchestra. So far he seems to have come closest to the Szell standard -- really good articulation from the violins.


That's what I like, someone with a ear for detail. :tiphat:


----------



## severance68

severance68 said:


> Well, pulled the trigger on *Szell's* version of *Nos. 3 & 4, along with the Hebrides Overture*, after hearing his take on the Scottish and Fingal's Cave. I don't mind if there's some overlap as I continue the quest.


Just arrived today. Can't wait to hear it on my stereo.


----------



## Pugg

severance68 said:


> Just arrived today. Can't wait to hear it on my stereo.


I like this kind of enthusiasm :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Triplets said:


> No one has mentioned Masur. I have his Dresden set. Serviceable, short on charm. I prefer Stokowski in the Italian, Bernstein in the Scottish and Fingal's Cave, and the other Symphonies don't interest me


I only know of two Masur sets, both Leipzig, one in 1971/71 and the other I think is around 1990. I have the full cycle of the earlier one and really like it a lot.


----------



## SixFootScowl

joen_cph said:


> I wouldn´t go for any Brilliant Classics sets as regards the symphonies and orchestral works, they are too uneven, though cheap.
> 
> Some classic recordings of the 3rd Symphony are Dohnanyi/Decca, Munch/Boston and Maag/Decca.


I bought a Brilliant set and it has 3 or 4 different conductors for the symphonies, but Masur conducts all the string symponies, so I look forward to that.

There are larger Mendelssohn sets of 25-40 disks that have the same conductor for all five symponies. I recall seeing one with Sawallish at least.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Some of the symphonies on the Brilliant set are pretty good. 
#1 and 4 conducted by Frans Brüggen. 
#5 conducted by Jos van Immerseel.

BTW, here is a great Mendelssohn overture:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Peter Maag, Charles Munch, George Szell and Leonard Bernstein(his recordings with the New York Philharmonic)---all fine with Mendelssohn.


----------



## Pugg

​These are very good also, wonderful recorded.


----------



## happyclassicalfeet

Maestro Masur's readings with the Gewandhaus are rich and filled with a pride for Mendelssohn!


----------



## Eclectic Al

joen_cph said:


> I wouldn´t go for any Brilliant Classics sets as regards the symphonies and orchestral works, they are too uneven, though cheap.
> 
> Some classic recordings of the 3rd Symphony are Dohnanyi/Decca, Munch/Boston and Maag/Decca.


I have a set of the String Symphonies by the Amsterdam Sinfonietta under Markiz. That is a Brilliant Classics effort, I think, and it is a good way of acquiring the String Symphonies cheaply. The performances seem pretty good, and I think the String Symphonies are good fun.

There is also a Brilliant set of concertos with the same orchestra and conductor. Again, good value, but doubtless there could be better performances out there.


----------



## mbhaub

I have or have heard a lot of Mendelssohn sets and many classic incomplete ones. There are many excellent recordings of all of them. But this past year I heard a set new to me that is the most electrifying, joyous and fresh available at any price. It's with the Heidelberg Symphony under Thomas Fey. The Hanssler label. The performances are first-rate; I had never heard of the orchestra or conductor but they nail the symphonies. The orchestra is small and those important and fun wind parts come out clearly and aren't buried in the sea of strings which happens so much with Karajan, Szell, Abbado and others. Best of all, the set was cheap! For headphone listening this set is top notch.


----------



## Manxfeeder

mbhaub said:


> Best of all, the set was cheap!


I'm seeing the six-CD set at Presto for $52. Is that a good price?


----------



## Merl

Another shout for Dohnanyi (if you can do without the repeats). Excellent set. Sawallisch and Fey are mighty fine too. There's another Mendelssohn symphonies thread at the link below.

Who do you recommend for Mendelssohn Symphonies?


----------



## Josquin13

I agree, Kurt Masur and the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra make an excellent choice: https://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-...0931&sprefix=kurt+masur+,classical,184&sr=8-1. After all, the orchestra's musicians were trained in the very school and tradition that Mendelssohn founded in Leipzig (and therefore, these are definitely HIP--on modern instruments, to my mind, even though people don't think of them that way). But I also think very highly of Wolfgang Sawallisch's set with the Philharmonia Orchestra, which was once issued on Philips Festivo LPs, a series that never disappointed me: 



. In my view, Sawallisch finds more depth in this music than either Abbado and Dohnanyi, who are very good, too, but I don't like their sets quite as much as I once did (even if they are digitally recorded, and Sawallisch's set is only analogue). Although not a complete set, Raymond Leppard's Erato recordings of Nos. 4 & 5 with the English Chamber Orchestra are well worth trying to track down, too: 



.

Otherwise, on period instruments, I'd probably give the nod to Frans Bruggen's recordings. But I've not heard Immerseel's Mendelssohn, and would imagine it's very fine, too.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm seeing the six-CD set at Presto for $52. Is that a good price?


FYI used VG on ebay for 25 bucks.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/194110357358

EDIT--Also on sale at JPC:
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...sohn-bartholdy-symphonien-nr-1-5/hnum/5748210


----------



## SixFootScowl

Josquin13 said:


> I agree, Kurt Masur and the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra make an excellent choice: https://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-...0931&sprefix=kurt+masur+,classical,184&sr=8-1. After all, the orchestra's musicians were trained in the very school and tradition that Mendelssohn founded in Leipzig (and therefore, these are definitely HIP--on modern instruments, to my mind, even though people don't think of them that way).


If one only wants the five symphonies, then there is this set, which generally can be had much cheaper:


----------



## Josquin13

SixFootScowl said:


> If one only wants the five symphonies, then there is this set, which generally can be had much cheaper:


There are two Mendelssohn Symphonies 1-5 cycles from Masur and the Gewandhaus Orchestra. Both are excellent. You've linked to the early 1972 Eurodisc set, which are analogue recordings. While I linked to the later 1988-89 digital cycle that was released by Teldec, both individually and in a box set.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Josquin13 said:


> There are two Mendelssohn Symphonies 1-5 cycles from Masur and the Gewandhaus Orchestra. Both are excellent. You've linked to the early 1972 Eurodisc set, which are analogue recordings. While I linked to the later 1988-89 digital cycle that was released by Teldec, both individually and in a box set.


Ah, I thought there were two different cycles, but being with the same orchestra makes it confusing. Weird thing is the first movement of Symphony #1 is significantly longer in the newer set (9:44 vs 6:58). I think I have 1 and 5 in the newer cycle and would say it may be the better of the two.


----------



## Merl

Even more confusingly the early 70s analogue Masur cycle has this cover too.
















And this one too.
.....


----------



## Kreisler jr

The Masur Teldec was on several cheap reissue series, even as separate discs and should not be too hard to find (I had not been aware of the Eurodisc/RCA). I have 1,2 and 5 from this series and they are quite good. There is also an earlier Walpurgisnacht on Berlin Classics with fillers and I think he also did the oratorios.

There are more great recordings of 3-5, obviously, so it might be a good idea to get them separately. The 2nd is more of a cantata (a strange hybrid piece, I think it would have been better to make two out of it, one cantata and one symphony), the 1st is quite early, closer to the string symphonies (and they are worthwhile, too).


----------



## SixFootScowl

There also are these sets:

https://www.cdandlp.jp/mendelssohn-...dhaus-orchestra-kurt-masur/cd-x-7/r119184898/

and,


----------



## Merl

After playing Fey's Italian again, this morning, I'm sticking with that as one of my primary recommendations. Classy set with great textures.


----------

